# Georgia Pines Hunt Club



## SlipperyHillHunter1970

We are a family oriented club practicing QDM. We have 2700 acres of diverse property. Old growth timber, swamp, replanted clear cuts, hardwoods as well as pines in different stages of growth. Deer, Turkey and very few hogs. Secure year round camp with water. Fall food plots to be planted. Several club stands in place. The property is located just north of Homerville in Clinch County. 15 members max with only 6 spots left. Cost per membership is $900.00. Perspective members should be aware we would prefer you live at least 2 hrs from the property in an attempt to limit pressure. Contact Ken at 813-407-0021 for more info..


----------



## SlipperyHillHunter1970

Ttt


----------



## flyhunter

*is guest allowed?*

I am not a hunter for meat, just for family special event with brother or sister who are living in another state. So, I need guest permit.


----------



## SlipperyHillHunter1970

*Guest*

Yes we do have a guest policy.


----------



## SlipperyHillHunter1970

Ttt


----------



## SlipperyHillHunter1970

*ttt*

Bump


----------



## SlipperyHillHunter1970

*Ttt*

Bump


----------



## SlipperyHillHunter1970

Bump


----------



## giantsfan291

ATV's allowed?


----------



## SlipperyHillHunter1970

*Gphc*

P.M. sent


----------



## SlipperyHillHunter1970

Bump


----------



## SlipperyHillHunter1970

Bump


----------



## oldwayscrittrgettr

Where is the property located?


----------



## SlipperyHillHunter1970

*Club*

Just North of Homerville off of 441...


----------



## John0311

do you still have spots left?


----------



## SlipperyHillHunter1970

*Club*

We do have two spots still open...


----------



## jeffoi

*Rules*

Can you PM me a copy of rules?

Thanks Jeff


----------



## Schuls

Do you still have any openings?  I just moved to Ft Stewart a few weeks ago, live in Hinesville.  Thanks for any info!


----------



## jkendal1

Cost of Guest Pass and Rules? Please. Thanks!!


----------



## ras2002gt

Any spots available? Want to get started in hunting with my son. Live in Clermont,FL


----------



## laner03

any openings left?


----------



## SlipperyHillHunter1970

Sorry for the late reply to all but we are full for this season..


----------

